

Abraham Lincoln Filed a Patent for Facebook in 1845 - idiotb
http://natestpierre.me/2012/05/08/abraham-lincoln-patent-facebook/

======
ColinWright
Submitted and killed earlier as blog-spam:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3944856>

Significant discussion there, including the fact that it's a hoax:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3945848>

Quoting that link:

    
    
        I contacted the curator at the Lincoln Museum by email.
        His reponse:
    
            This is entirely a hoax. Clever, too. We have an official
            statement to that effect due within the hour. -James
    
            James M. Cornelius, Ph.D. Curator,
            Lincoln Collection Abraham
            Lincoln Presidential Library & Museum
            112 N. Sixth St. Springfield,
            IL 62701-1310 217.785.7954
            http://www.alplm.org

